# Drag Racing in 2013



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We are trying to organise a number of drivers (and cars) to join us in 2013 in the Jap Drag Series at Santa Pod. We are looking at splitting the street category into two so the 'very' modified cars like mine and John Hantons are in a different class to the standard or less modified cars. We want the less modified category to be one where your car has a good chance of winning or being competitive. Drag racing is not all about power, there are a number of driver factors that come in to it.

We need as many entrants as possible who are prepared to run at five events during next years race season. It's great fun but I warn you it can be addictive ask John.

We are looking for input from everyone who would like to get involved with this. We want your opinions on a number of things some being;

What do we need to do to attract new drivers?

If we split the class into two how should it be split? The simplest answer seems to be time and say we could have a 10.5 second split? 

I think Santa Pod would prefer a 10 second split due to the safety rules that start at 9.99 but would you join in if other cars were capable of running 10.1???

You would need a race suit, bolt in half cage (removeable) and a crash helmet and that's about all unless you want to run under 10 seconds.

Your comments, thoughts and questions are most welcome.

Cheers..........Jeff

.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

I think we should stay as we are and let the 35s go in a class of there own! It would be geat to see more enter the class but as you said this gets very addictive be warned!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is this just GTRs Jeff or any marque?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Is this just GTRs Jeff or any marque?


Any Japanese car.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

w12 yne said:


> I think we should stay as we are and let the 35s go in a class of there own! It would be geat to see more enter the class but as you said this gets very addictive be warned!


Don't be silly Wayne we need something to beat!! lol


.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

This is a great idea and let's not forget 11 and 12 second quarters are still very quick by comparison with anything less than supercars.

It's worth mentioning too that down to 12s (quarters) our cars wouldn't require any additional safety features, so that means a fairly quick slightly tuned Skyline GTR, Highly Tuned GTT or GTST's or a standardish 35 GTR could enter (with say a 13s minimum to qualy) and compete head to head in the series for say a first season without any specific expenditure other than a SNELL2000 spec crash hat.

Getting the best from the car and the extra tenths from skillfull well timed gear changes, and fast reactions off the line would be crucial and the racing would all be carried out under proper MSA rules with scheduled slots for, qualifiers, eliminators and finals and no queuing. So this would be a big step up from anyone used to RWYB.

It's great fun competing with similar cars. A good driver can take half a second out of an average driver on reaction time alone so the quickest cars wouldn't alway be the winning cars. It's first across the line wins!

It would be free to enter the JDS series, you would just need an RAC minimum non-race B licence (about 60quid a year) and membership of a suitable club such as the Santa Pod Racer's club (also about 35quid a year).
then you can also enter other MSA events as well.

Be rude not to really wouldn't it...


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Just to clarify a few things.............. (not meant to put anyone off)

R35's not currently eligilble to enter due to engine being larger than the 3.7L limit.

Driveshaft loop required cars faster than 13.0 sec

Flywheel shield required cars faster than 11.99 sec

Roll hoop (half cage + door bar) required cars faster than 11.99 sec

(bolt in cage might not be approved as they are usually not of the required wall thickness for the drag racing regulations)

Current rules and regulations here .. Jap Drag Series - Rules


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I would be interested, but the roll cage would put me off.

Also half cage + door bars = full cage as there must be something to bolt the front of the door bar too unless I have missed something.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

800bhp said:


> Just to clarify a few things.............. (not meant to put anyone off)
> 
> R35's not currently eligilble to enter due to engine being larger than the 3.7L limit.
> 
> ...


Driveshaft loop depends on the car, some go through a tunnel already, I'm pretty sure the rules will have to eventually accommodate R35s maybe with a min weight for the larger engined cars.

Bolt in is fine but like John says must be of the correct tube wall thickness and construction Andy Robinson for example can custom build to comply with rules.

If you don't want a half cage you can still compete down to 12 seconds - it's about competing with similar cars as much as outright speed, a standard 35 won't bust through 12 seconds that easily.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

David said:


> I would be interested, but the roll cage would put me off.
> 
> Also half cage + door bars = full cage as there must be something to bolt the front of the door bar too unless I have missed something.


Just one door bar........ drivers side and mounts directly to a plate in the floor (all the material spec etc.... in the link i posted), pop round some time and have a look at my car if you want to see what is required.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

York are also calling out for a japs drag series for 2013 too


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I would be interested in competing in the >12s as it doesn't have to have a cage. If I went faster I would give up, as I wouldn't want any cage as they are a pain in true road cars


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

David said:


> I would be interested, but the roll cage would put me off.
> 
> Also half cage + door bars = full cage as there must be something to bolt the front of the door bar too unless I have missed something.


Half cage has bars to rear wheel tubs and a cross bar (removeable cross bar is allowed) and side bar on driver's side only from shoulder height to floor.

Can all be fitted around a standard R32/3/4 interior see below example of a 9.99s half cage with removeable cross bar:










as fitted to:




















by Andy Robinson Race Cars - roll cages, complete chassis, fabrication, setup, race car engineering


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

800bhp said:


> Just one door bar........ drivers side and mounts directly to a plate in the floor (all the material spec etc.... in the link i posted), pop round some time and have a look at my car if you want to see what is required.


I may well do that thankyou, I should have more than enough power for this next year and I have just bought a syvecs ecu, but I do not want a cage in my car as it's built as a true road car and still gets used to transport passengers in the back.

Would there be any possibility to negotiate the 12s band for no cage down?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David said:


> I would be interested, but the roll cage would put me off.
> 
> Also half cage + door bars = full cage as there must be something to bolt the front of the door bar too unless I have missed something.


It can all be bolted in so it can be removed at the end of the days racing until your car runs less than 10 seconds.

If you are happy with this please let me know. I need your email address and phone number by PL please. Please ask openly on the forum if you have any further questions.


.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

w12 yne said:


> I think we should stay as we are and let the 35s go in a class of there own! It would be geat to see more enter the class but as you said this gets very addictive be warned!


ye but these 35s are boring and take NO driver skill getting them down the qtr, will make even more satisfying knowing this when they get spanked haha :wavey:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

David said:


> I may well do that thankyou, I should have more than enough power for this next year and I have just bought a syvecs ecu, but I do not want a cage in my car as it's built as a true road car and still gets used to transport passengers in the back.
> 
> Would there be any possibility to negotiate the 12s band for no cage down?


I can understand that, but the 12s rule has been there for a while now for licensed competitions, it would take a number of competitors to make a case for say a lowering to 11.00, it might be possible i wouldn't know, but safety is taken seriously by the MSA.

If constucted correctly a roll bar need not impede rear access as the cross bar can be removeable, it may also be possible to have the side bar removeable and still comply. Otherwise just compete to 12s to start with, don't let it stop you coming along.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I can understand for a ford 32 coupe the need to have a half cage but a rust free r33 gtr would have far better resistance to a roll/hard side impact than any typical drag car.

Thanks for the pictures of the cage and I understand I could unbolt it, but I simply don't have time, currently I am out of the country 1 in 3 weeks and if there is a nice day I use the gtr and may need rear seats. 

I could use my supra as that has a full cage but its not road legal and the reason I don't use it much is its a pain to move by trailer.

I think I will come along and have a go at running 12's as you say and go from there


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I mite be up for this jeff.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David said:


> I can understand for a ford 32 coupe the need to have a half cage but a rust free r33 gtr would have far better resistance to a roll/hard side impact than any typical drag car.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of the cage and I understand I could unbolt it, but I simply don't have time, currently I am out of the country 1 in 3 weeks and if there is a nice day I use the gtr and may need rear seats.
> 
> ...


Have the cage built properly and you will be able to take it out after a race day in no time. So now it is time to start a list of people prepared to give it a go for 2013. Can we add you to the list?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I mite be up for this jeff.


Excellent news. Can I add your name to the list??


.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

would this cage be suitable to compete with ?

HKS KANSAI 8 bar Rollcage Skyline R33 GTR GTST ECR33 BCNR33 | eBay


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> would this cage be suitable to compete with ?


Nope. Its missing the cross bar behind the driver/pax seat. You also need to know what its made from and the diameter/thickness of ALL the tubes, its supposed to be 45mm. It also hasn't got the side bar on drivers side.

Might be a few other issues too! I think the 40mm means this will not pass.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmm id be intrested in joining my car runs 12.8 at the mo and has no cage etc but could compete in a 12sec class defo intrested


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

twistedmonkey said:


> hmmm id be intrested in joining my car runs 12.8 at the mo and has no cage etc but could compete in a 12sec class defo intrested


Well done.

Come on guys and gals we need at least ten more people.


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

jeff is also going to kindly offer us great deals on the race fuel ;-)


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

im up for this jeff.. my cars in the hands of mark and ryan on the 2nd so with a few other little things i should be ready for next year!


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ludders said:


> Any Japanese car.
> 
> 
> .


What about any car with a jap engine ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Stealth400 said:


> What about any car with a jap engine ?


I need a lot more information before commenting................


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Jap Drag Series Newbies*

A list of people who are interested in entering the Jap Drag Series for the first time. Please add your name in the usual way.

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7.
8.
9.
10.



.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ludders said:


> I need a lot more information before commenting................
> 
> 
> .


Corsaru AKA( ANDY SPECK - SPECKY )

Corsa C with full RA 4wd running gear and engine.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ludders said:


> I need a lot more information before commenting................
> 
> 
> .


Corsaru AKA( ANDY SPECK - SPECKY )

Corsa C with full RA 4wd running gear and engine. 
York did a JDM Jap comp Sunday just gone, I got to the final against him and game 2nd.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't understand how I double part posted ???


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Stealth400 said:


> Corsaru AKA( ANDY SPECK - SPECKY )
> 
> Corsa C with full RA 4wd running gear and engine.
> York did a JDM Jap comp Sunday just gone, I got to the final against him and game 2nd.


Needs to be a Japanese car with an engine from the same Japanese manufacturer.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

800bhp said:


> Needs to be a Japanese car with an engine from the same Japanese manufacturer.


Ok fair comment, it needed answering.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> Needs to be a Japanese car with an engine from the same Japanese manufacturer.


You might be allowed to run in the Pro class but they would be 7 and 8 second cars!!


.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ludders said:


> You might be allowed to run in the Pro class but they would be 7 and 8 second cars!!
> 
> 
> .


Jeff Speckys tigra has only ran 9 seconds, his corsaru is not that power and is only running 12 seconds at the moment. It's a street car used for work. Only asking for him.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Stealth400 said:


> Jeff Speckys tigra has only ran 9 seconds, his corsaru is not that power and is only running 12 seconds at the moment. It's a street car used for work. Only asking for him.


That will be a no then!!


.


----------



## Stealth400 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ludders said:


> That will be a no then!!
> 
> 
> .


Ok not a problem ill run on my own then.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Stealth400 said:


> Ok not a problem ill run on my own then.


So add your name to the list then??



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Something I should have made clear from the outset;

As a member of the JDS you receive four free tickets for each event and of course you do not pay to take your car on the strip.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Another driver for the list!!

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8.
9.
10.



.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Slightly off topic but perhaps a bit of inspiration for anyone thinking of building a car.

This is how I would approach the series if starting from scratch knowing what I know now.. I'm assuming the gearbox would be legal as the shift would be made manually, it would incur a weight penalty. Some might say it's cheating but it seems to me this is the way to go as it gets round so many clutch/gearbox breakage issues.. the 32GTST in rear wheel drive, with I'm guessing a gtr diff and halfshafts... will be lighter and simpler than a gtr to start with too...

9.06 with an RB25 on stock internals..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Slightly off topic but perhaps a bit of inspiration for anyone thinking of building a car.
> 
> 
> 9.06 with an RB25 on stock internals..


What would this cost to build Malc?


.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well there's an opportunity to stick a kneck out...and there a re a lot of people more qualified to cost this than me but in the spirit of the question, here goes..... it would depend where you started but if you were going to get it all done for you I'd guesstimate as follows...

32 GTST in reasonable rust free condition 3.5k
Andy robinson full cage, harness, 2nd hand GTR rear end, gearbox adaptor plates, flywheel shield, prop and hoop etc. prepped to recieve engine 5k
2nd hand powerglide box and converter 2.5k
2nd Hand Neo RB 25 (solid lifters) 2k
Strip, hone, forged pistons and steel head gasket, block fettling, oil restrictors, extended sump and baffles, acl bearings, arp bolts 4k
2nd hand overhauled Single turbo kit and downpipes 3k
2nd hand rear wheels and MT tyres 1k
Then as a bare minimum, inlet manifold, injectors, bosh fuel pumps, oil pump, damper pulley intercooler (traditional or charge cooler) inc. labour 5k
ECU 1.5k
Engine swap labour assuming Andy Robinson has done the mounts etc.. 2k
Mapping 1k
Strip interior paint inside and out fit lightweight FIA seats, 3.5k - over 150mph and you would need a parachute...

That little lot comes to.. 34k :runaway: (project GTST is up for sale for 45k - bargain!)

But if you were doing some of the work yourself or if you started with say an ex drift car with a cage and engine already fitted then I reckon you could build something rules compliant and competitive and nicely presented along the same lines for less than half that amount... say 15k..

Or if you were a New Zealander in a shed probably half that again and go even faster :clap:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

2 speed powerglide on ebay.. dare say it would need some upgrades  but plenty of people around who would know all about these.. must be cheaper than a holinger or quaife sequential but i'm guessing?

Rebuilt "Powerglide" 2 Speed Automatic Transmission Tranny w Torque Converter | eBay


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

or just buy an rx7 and spend less than half that  :flame:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well yeah, some truth in that, but at 9.06 you'd need a similar cage and an uprated gearbox and plenty of engine porting and all the supporting turbo, injection and ecu kit and even then it might be fairly brittle as we have seen.. But you could run a lot lighter within the rules.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Well yeah, some truth in that, but at 9.06 you'd need a similar cage and an uprated gearbox and plenty of engine porting and all the supporting turbo, injection and ecu kit and even then it might be fairly brittle as we have seen.. But you could run a lot lighter within the rules.


yep knowing what i know now with different set ups i reckon it can be done for around £16k obviously thats doing all the work myself. myself and james cant get anywhere near the weight limit for a 2 rotor though unfortunately, the weak link for both of us is gearboxes. my only problems this year have been changing things and not having time to tune properly.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

rbs14a said:


> yep knowing what i know now with different set ups i reckon it can be done for around £16k obviously thats doing all the work myself. myself and james cant get anywhere near the weight limit for a 2 rotor though unfortunately, the weak link for both of us is gearboxes. my only problems this year have been changing things and not having time to tune properly.


Where do you think the "et" limit would be for a stock gearbox in a lightened car. Seems to me single turbo conversions with porting can make enough reliable power to get into high tens on a reasonable budget would you say?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. Blue34
9.
10.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Where do you think the "et" limit would be for a stock gearbox in a lightened car. Seems to me single turbo conversions with porting can make enough reliable power to get into high tens on a reasonable budget would you say?


mine was around 500hp std box was doing low 11 high 10s. with the power ive got now after breaking dog box did a 10.4 on std box with clutch slipping, if the clutch wasnt slipping would have been high 9 easy or a broken box.
blitzboy has done 10.4 on std box as has james i think. iirc the std box record here is 10.1.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11.
12.





.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*JDS Rounds 2013*

Four dates confirmed so far with one to come!

May 11th & 12th Street Nationals 

June 30th Jap Show

August 17th God of the Pod

September 29th Jap Show Finale


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the list Mark

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12.
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the list enshiu

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## Pro Street (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm up for this, name added below...

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Robin Greaves
14.
15.


Kind regards, 

Robin


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the list Robin.

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14.
15.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Can the people who require Club Sponsorship on racing fuel, tyres and accessories for the 2013 season please PM me.

Cheers,

Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14. Simon Chorlton
15.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Sunday 20th January 2013*

It's time to organise our first day out at Santa Pod so we can get together, practice and discuss the years plans for everyone interested in drag racing during 2013.

If you don't have your name down yet please add it now!

I am prepared to spend as much time as is needed to help and advise everyone who needs it - whether it's car set up, driving tricks and technique or safety regulations for the quicker cars.

Obviously I need to know who is prepared to come along on Sunday 20th January for our first meeting of the year.

This is not an organised race event it is a rwyb day (run what ya brung) which means you can have as many runs as you like or as few as you like. You decide. It's purely practice.

If you prefer to come along to just talk through things, that's fine by me but I need to know who is coming. To make our new group a success I need your support so please do come along.

I would like to hear from everyone on the list please as soon as possible. Are you coming or not??

I am looking forward to having some fun!!

Cheers..........Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The full details 2013*

There will be five rounds in the Jap Drag Series in 2013, all at Santa Pod raceway with all classes competing at all rounds.


The following is a summary of everything you need to know or where to find it. If after studying this lot you still need something just ask.

First the events we will compete at this year are all being held at Santa Pod and are as follows;

Big Bang - 27th-28th April 2013 - Drag Racing at Santa Pod Raceway UK - Motorsport Venue

Street Nationals - 11th-12th May 2013 - Street Nationals - RWYB & Drag Racing

JapShow - 29th-30th June 2013 - JapShow - Japanese Performance Car Event

God Of The Pod - Sat 17th August 2013 - God of the Pod inc Rotorstock

JapShow Finale - 28-29th September 2013 - JapShow - Japanese Performance Car Event

The Jap Drag Series will be running at each of these events. You have two choices, you can sign up to and drive in the JDS or our private event.

To drive in our private event you will need your driving licence and a crash helmet. YOUR LEGS AND ARMS MUST BE COVERED. NO T SHIRTS OR SHORTS. There are no other requirements.

To enter and drive in the JDS there are a number of things to do.

You must hold the correct racing licence issued by the Motor Sports Association. You can find the list of applications on this page https://www.msauk.org/site/cms/contentviewarticle.asp?article=759 or download it from this link https://www.msauk.org/uploadedfiles/msa_forms/2013_comp_form.pdf

The licence for drag racing is named Non Race National B for some silly reason! It costs £42 per annum to be licenced as it renews each year.

To qualify for a drag racing licence you must be a member of a recognised racers club for insurance purposes. This is to cover some dreadful unforseen event like a part of your car flying into the crowd and injuring someone. The insurance does not cover damage to your vehicle however caused. The obvious racers club to join is SPRC-Santa Pod Racers Club. It costs £30 per annum. You can get an application form here 
Santa Pod Racers Club

The JDS is an officially recognised race series by the MSA and therefore all safety regulations must be adhered to. The JDS rule book on safety equipment requirements can be found here Jap Drag Series - Rules

It is most important that your helmet, race suit and car complies with the rules or you may not be allowed to take part on the day. Each JDS car has to pass scrutineering before racing at each event. 

If anyone needs racewear they should contact me as I am able to get you 'Club' discount. The same applies to racing tyres and race fuel.

There is also a JDS racers forum that is worth being part of at Official Santa Pod Raceway Forums • Index page

If driving in the JDS you will have to complete an entry form for each event and I will give you more information about how to do this when the forms are ready.

Thats enough information for now. If you intend to drive in the Jap Drag Series please get on with applying for your club membership and racing licence to ensure you have them in plenty of time. Remember Racers Club Membership first then licence.

Please keep this thread updated with the actions you have taken so we all know we are heading in the right direction. It might be a good idea if everyone made a simple post stating if they are driving in the JDS or the private events for 2013.

.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14. Simon Chorlton
15.old git.(Eric Banner)Private event.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome Eric



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Santa Pod have anoounced that due to the adverse weather conditions there will be no racing this coming weekend (20th January) so our proposed meeting is now cancelled.

I will arrange a new meeting in the near future so keep an eye on this thread.




.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

hi all im looking at doing some of the private events and then maybe later in the year joining up to jds as cars not upto spec yet and will need time/money to get it all sorted ludders im already on the list lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List update;

1. John Hanton
2. JM-Imports
3. [email protected]
4. nailsgtr600
5. twistedmonkey
6. scooby slayer
7. MattGTR750
8. grahamc
9. Kabz r35 Gtr
10. blue34
11. markleach
12. enshiu
13. Pro Street (Robin Greaves)
14. Simon Chorlton
15. old git.(Eric Banner)Private event.
16. proffessor matt
17.
18.
19.
20.




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have just sent a pm to everyone on the drag racing list on this thread except those I know are entering the JDS. Please respond as quickly as possible.

Thanks

Jeff



.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

How fast of a car can enter?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32GTR_T said:


> How fast of a car can enter?


PM me your phone number and real name and I will call you when I get a chance.


.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Ludders said:


> PM me your phone number and real name and I will call you when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> .


Sent


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

Can I enter my 33GTR into JDS? Runs low 11's, high 10's?

Shah


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

skylion said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I enter my 33GTR into JDS? Runs low 11's, high 10's?
> 
> Shah


Yes you can. You will need to look back through this thread and find the JDS Rules, read them and see if your car complies. If not are you willing to do what is required? If yes join JDS and get the work done. If no join the others who are going to run in the private event which only requires you to wear a crash helmet and no safety modifications to your car.

Let us all know which way you choose to go.

.


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems like a lot of work to get my car to be compliant with JDS rules, flywheel shield, new roll cage etc Put me in for the private event please. Thanks


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be at Santa Pod for the weekend coming - 16th and 17th March. Saturday is a public Run What Ya Brung and Sunday is the Fast Show.

This is an ideal practice weekend albeit it not one of the normal shows the GTROC supports.

On Saturday you get unlimited runs for £25 and on Sunday four runs will cost you £20.

Remember you must bring your driving licence and crash helmet. You can take a passenger on the strip if you want to, but they must bring their licence and helmet as well.

So who wants to come along?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry but I am calling it off for this weekend as the Pod surface is not going to be ready for any worthwhile runs. It has been freshly relaid from end to end in new tarmac and is green as hell. Forget it!! There will be no grip whatsoever unless you are driving a car with less than 300hp.

Plus the weather looks grim!!

Next day out is now Sunday 24th March by then there should be some rubber down.

Who wants to join me and John Hanton??


.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

I may come along to get some testing in! Me and james willday went to pod in the skyline this morning, but got stuck in the ques! Driving on the roads was not much fun either! Plus alternator decided to pack up wish id stayed at home in the warm lol!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

w12 yne said:


> wish id stayed at home in the warm lol!!!


I did!! :chuckle::chuckle:




.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I did!! :chuckle::chuckle:


Me too


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

w12 yne said:


> I may come along to get some testing in!


That will be good, exactly what I will be doing.



.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> That will be good, exactly what I will be doing.


Are you doing the RWYB dial in day on Saturday or just RWYB on Sunday?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> Are you doing the RWYB dial in day on Saturday or just RWYB on Sunday?



DIAL IN - Bracket racing!! uke:

That will be a no. Sorry John that is a bit like driving Miss Daisy. There is only one thing more boring than that and that is watching the RWYB at the Fast Show.


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> DIAL IN - Bracket racing!! uke:
> 
> That will be a no. Sorry John that is a bit like driving Miss Daisy. There is only one thing more boring than that and that is watching the RWYB at the Fast Show.


   But you can still go as fast as you like   

Was only asking as need to try and get some 'supplies' from you before round 1 if possible


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> But you can still go as fast as you like
> 
> Was only asking as need to try and get some 'supplies' from you before round 1 if possible


Will be there Sunday but I need plenty of warning as we are loading the truck quite soon.


.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I may pop over on Sunday now that marham has been canceled  was planing on going on Saturday but seems like there will be hardly anyone going on that day. 
How many will be going? I hope the weathers on our side


----------



## skyline boy (Nov 3, 2010)

Tempted to come up on the Sunday for some testing as I only got two runs in at the weekend, now I have over 500bhp going through the rear wheels I need to do lots of little adjustments.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It will be good to see a few of us there. Maybe we could all pit together? Try and park up near my yellow race truck with 'Solutions Racing' written on it. You can't miss it!!


.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> It will be good to see a few of us there. Maybe we could all pit together? Try and park up near my yellow race truck with 'Solutions Racing' written on it. You can't miss it!!
> 
> 
> .


Its normally the tallest yellow object at pod lol 

Im hoping to come along for some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Jeff,sorry won't be there Sunday,but will be out closer to home.The weather is looing damp all day at both venues.Please let me know next time you are at Pod.Cheers Eric.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't forget we are having our first mini meeting of the year this Sunday (24th) at Santa Pod.

Who is coming?



.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Ludders said:


> Don't forget we are having our first mini meeting of the year this Sunday (24th) at Santa Pod.
> 
> Who is coming?
> 
> OK,changed plans as you are having a meeting and weather looks better.Are you buying coffee's.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Weather not looking too good again jeff , snowng now and says might be on sunday too.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

I think Santa Pod have cancelled the weekends racing.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> I think Santa Pod have cancelled the weekends racing.


SANTA POD IS SHUT THIS WEEKEND!!

All racing is cancelled for 23/24 March.



.


----------



## Pro Street (Mar 25, 2009)

The weather is shocking at the moment! Let's look forward to the next event, should be warmer by then I hope.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,as the first round of Jap drag series is Sunday I assume the private event is not taking place.Cheers.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

old git said:


> Hi,as the first round of Jap drag series is Sunday I assume the private event is not taking place.Cheers.


1st round is at the big bang camper and bus show (????) so the RWYB is VW only on saturday and just racing on Sunday, no RWYB so not possible to hold the 'private event'.

Would imagine Jeff will sort something out at round 2 which is only in 2 weeks time, am sure he will come along to confirm 

Why not come and watch Mad Medusa, Sherbert Lemon and Bluestreak battle it out this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks John for filling in.

Just to confirm that it is not possible to run the private event during the first round of the JDS as it is VAG only vehicles other than the MSA registered series.

Round one of the private event will be held at Santa Pod the weekend of 11/12 May and everyone who is signed up on the list needs to attend.

There will be a drivers meeting at Santa Pod at 10.00am on Saturday (details of exact location to follow)

Remember you must bring a crash helmet and your driving licence or you will not be allowed on the track. You may take a passenger on the track who must also bring their licence and wear a helmet. GTROC helmets are available from the shop at GTROC Official Track Day Helmet at a bargain price so get one now!

Any questions? Please ask now.


.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply gentlemen.I will be there for first round but can only make Sunday.Will it be a problem missing the briefing.Thanks Eric.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

old git said:


> Thanks for the quick reply gentlemen.I will be there for first round but can only make Sunday.Will it be a problem missing the briefing.Thanks Eric.


No problem whatsoever. I have been so busy lately that I have not explained how the series will work and that is what the drivers briefing is about. I will hold the same meeting Sunday morning for anyone who misses Saturday.

The points awarded at each event will be based on a number of important drag racing actions and not just he who has the quickest car so that everyone has a chance to win points.

You will also receive points for attending so turning up to each event helps your championsip position.

The points will be awarded based on your best result for each of the requirements during the event so if someone only wants to run one day instead of two that will not damage their points position.

I will try to explain more when I have time.

Cheers

Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It seems to have gone exceptionally quiet?? Who is coming to the first event on the weekend of 11/12 May???



.


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

Ludders said:


> It seems to have gone exceptionally quiet?? Who is coming to the first event on the weekend of 11/12 May???
> 
> 
> 
> .


seems some of the Datsun boys are all talk jeff... :flame:


----------



## Pro Street (Mar 25, 2009)

Ludders said:


> It seems to have gone exceptionally quiet?? Who is coming to the first event on the weekend of 11/12 May???
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll be there.


----------



## skyline boy (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be there Jeff! Can't wait! Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Jeff,are there just the 3 confirmed for the first club event?If we are booked in to race will be allowed to drive in as if we had a stand pass for a show(paying for show entry first).Thanks Eric.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

old git said:


> Hi Jeff,are there just the 3 confirmed for the first club event?If we are booked in to race will be allowed to drive in as if we had a stand pass for a show(paying for show entry first).Thanks Eric.


Instead of having to park and making a 10 minute walk just to get to the track lol


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

jaycabs said:


> Instead of having to park and making a 10 minute walk just to get to the track lol



lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

There are no specific stand passes. Just tell any security that you meet that you are doing RWYB then find your way to the JDS pits near the scrutineering sheds.

Cheers...See you there.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont think they would take me seriously if i said that jeff pulling up in my mondeo tdci lol


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Ludders said:


> There are no specific stand passes. Just tell any security that you meet that you are doing RWYB then find your way to the JDS pits near the scrutineering sheds.
> 
> Cheers...See you there.



Thanks.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The thread for the Jap Show is now open at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177996-jap-show-29-30-june-2013-a.html

This is round two of the club competition.

If you don't fancy racing just come along and enjoy the day/weekend supporting your club and mixing with the other members.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on everyone shake a leg!!! Get your name down for the Jap Show. You want events arranged and that is what I have done - now come and support them!!



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

After round one of the new Club Cup Event the results are as follows. Unfortunately only three cars were entered and not a GTR in sight. Hopefully we will have a decent level of support at the Jap Show.

Congratulations to old git on winning round 1.












.


----------



## old git (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Jeff,would be nice to see a GTR take part.Just seems that is the way of things,people put there names down to take part and never turn up.


----------

